# Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!



## Thomas3619 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute meine ca. 16x6m Teichgrube ausgehoben. War schon sehr aufregend. Nun meine Frage. Mir hat jemand empfohlen um den Teich Rasenkantenborde einzubetonieren, die 5 cm über der Erde liegt, und wo dann die Folie darüber gelegt wird. Nutzen: Zum einen soll bei einem starken Regen kein Wasser mit Erde hineinlaufen. Zum anderen soll sie den Rand befestigen (nach starkem Regen, wenn der Boden aufgeweicht ist , soll so nicht die Folie beim drauftreten nach unten gedrückt werden. 
Mein Problem: um diese Rasenkanten borde einzubetonieren brauche ich ja ein Fundament und muss einen Graben ausschachten - denke mal ca. 30 cm. Wird mein Teich noch mal größer, da ich ja nicht direkt am Rand schachten kann - würde ja alles zusammenfallen. 
Was haltet ihr denn von so einer Befestigung. Wie habt ihr den Teichrand befestigt???
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Platin (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Hallo Thomas!

Ich habe, bevor ich meinen Teich ausgehoben habe, ein Fundament ca. 20cm mal 20cm gegossen (Ringanker). 
Über den Ringanker soll später mal (bin noch am bauen) die Folie gelegt werden und oben drauf wird dann eine Umrandung mit Natursteinen gemauert. 
Solch eine Umrandung ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber bei mir nicht anders zu machen (Nachbars Katzen , leicht abfallender Garten--> einlaufendes Wasser).
Und wie Du schon erwähnt hast müsste Dein Teich dann nochmals erweitert werden, also ist so ein Ringanker für Dich sicher nicht interessant/machbar.


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Moin,

je nach Geschmack kann man den Übergang zum Garten völlig unterschiedlich gestalten. Hier mal einige Links mit Skizzen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/23762&d=1207590928
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/2533https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=186&userid=

Wichtig sind zwei Dinge:
1. Die Folie darf die ersten 30cm auch Unterwasser möglichst NICHT sichtbar sein, da PVC durch das Sonnenlicht zu schnell seine Weichmacher verliert.
2. Die Folie sollte so eingebaut werden, dass keine Dochte mit dem Umland entstehen und gleichzeitig auch kein Wasser bei starken Regengüssen in den Teich läuft.

Bei Fragen zu den einzelnen Baumöglichkeiten... einfach melden. 

P.S.: Ein Bild der Grube wäre nett. Vielleicht kann man noch mehr Tips geben.


----------



## Thomas3619 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,

habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und mit angehangen. Tja Problem Teichumrandung habe ich noch nicht so ganz gelöst. 
Bin dankbar für Tipps.

Größe : 16x6 m
Viele sonnige Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Hi Thomas,
erst einmal willkommen im Forum! Wenn Du Dich ein bißchen hier einliest, dann wirst Du schnell feststellen, dass es für Teichrandbefestigungen eine wahre Flut von Lösungen gibt.
Untern Strich sind zwei Dinge wichtig: der Rand muß oberhalb des Wasserspiegels liegen (bei Deiner Größe ist also ein Überlauf nötig), und er sollte über Jahre sein Niveau halten. Dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Fundament und Rasenborde, aber auf jeden Fall so etwas wie "gewachsener Boden" oder "fester Untergrund".


----------



## Thomas3619 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Vielen Dank Rolf!
Genau das ist immer die Sache. War heute bei einem Bekannten, der hat seit 10 Jahren seinen Teich. Er hatte auch keine Uferbefestigung gemacht. Da gehts eben auch . Und ich sag mir eben immer was brauch man und was nicht. Überlauf ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn es stark regnet, dann doch meist 40-60 mm. Diese Menge nimmt ein Teich doch locker auf. Er ist ja nicht immer genau bis Oberkante voll. Naja und im Zweifel ist halt der Boden eh nicht ganz Waage. Ich habe so einen Unterschied von 10 cm auf 16m. Werde ich noch versuchen auszugleichen.
Ich weiss nur noch nicht wie ich das mit dem Filter löse. Hat eigentlich wie man auf dem einen Bild sieht ca 7m2 abgetrennt duch einen Wall . Da sollte mein Pflanzenfilter rein.Aus der Mitte des Teiches soll da das Wasser durchgepumpt werden (von unten nach oben). Hm , lt. meinen Kumpel sollte der nicht verschlammen, weil Schlamm nicht mit angesaugt wird. Aber ich weiss nicht. Zu Bodenabläufen habe ich auch eine gemischte Meinung. Eigentlich sollte der Teich ja spitz zugehen unten. Dann müsste ich wahrscheinlich mind . 4-5 Abläufe reinmachen. Damit da aber der Schlamm angesaugt wird, brauche ich ja auch eine entsprechende Pumpe damit genug Zug dahinter ist. Ich denke das sprengt dann irgendwann den Rahmen.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grube ausgehoben - Frage zu Umrandung!!!*

Hallo Thomas,
das mit dem Pflanzenfilter ist eine gute Idee. Schmutzwasserpumpen gibt es freilich, doch kann man auch über Bodenablauf und Pumpe hinter Filter das Schlammproblem umgehen. Dein Teich sieht mir nicht so groß aus, dass er mehr als 1 oder 2 Abläufe bräuchte. Was den Pflanzenfilter betrifft, solltest Du wohl noch lesen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Du eine lange Absetzstrecke (oder Fließzone, keine Ahnung, wie man das nennen soll) brauchst. Das Volumen des Filters sollte nach den Angaben hier im Forum reichen. Ich könnte mir bei Deinem Becken eine Art "Mäander" für die "Wasserführung" vorstellen, habe ich leider im Forum noch nicht entdecken können.


----------

